# Cigars, nicotine and crazy dreams



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

A few nights ago I smoked my first 601, the Red robusto. I enjoyed it immensely, so much in fact that I smoked it as far down on the nub as possible. It never got harsh or foul, but a wonderful peppery ever-so-slightly sweet flavor just intensified all the way to the end.

That was the good part.

I also wound up with the most intense nicotine buzz ever. I finally got to sleep, but I had the most vivid, scary, and exhausting dreams. I got my head split open while being mugged in Yankee Stadium (never been there), shot at by fighter planes before being blown up by a hand grenade, and, well . . . some other wicked stuff I don't want to talk about. It was all very real and detailed, and I woke up at about 4:00 AM and could not go back to sleep. I've never experienced anything like it.

Anybody here ever have vivid or crazy dreams after smoking a late-night stogie?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I keep having nightmares that I'm being chased by Ernest Borgnine in a train conductor's outfit.....


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

You sure you didn't smoke anything else after that? :r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I have had some strange dreams but I am not sure if it was the nicotine or too much Jack. Some sugar or hard candy does a great job of killing that nic buzz and might shut down the dreams also.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

MrMoJoe said:


> Anybody here ever have vivid or crazy dreams after smoking a late-night stogie?


Not since I did acid in the 70's.


----------



## Big Bluto (May 14, 2008)

Nicotine patches have been known to cause nightmares in many of its users. I remember getting horrible nightmares on the patch when I quit smoking cigarettes a few years ago. I get funky dreams once in a while after smoking in the evening, but nothing too crazy yet...


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I keep having nightmares that I'm being chased by Ernest Borgnine in a train conductor's outfit.....


The Admiral is upgrading to Emperor! :tu


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I keep having nightmares that I'm being chased by Ernest Borgnine in a train conductor's outfit.....


:r:r:r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I go in streaks of very bizarre dreams, some could be very good movies, they are so long and detailed. I have never attributed it to anything really, although, my nicotine intake can vary widely, from almost none, to small to large amount of cancer sticks, to several cigars in one night, of varying strengths. It might be interesting to correlate the data, along with sugar intake that might combat the vitamin N and see what happens. I am almost always a good guy in the dreams though.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I have had some crazy dreams, but I think it had more to do with the large amounts of Alcohol, and not so much to do with the cigars.


----------



## turbominnow (Jul 29, 2008)

groogs said:


> I have had some crazy dreams, but I think it had more to do with the large amounts of Alcohol, and not so much to do with the cigars.


Ditto,
Niicc I am up all night ready to party. Mix the two and life is peaceful.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I haven't had any weird dreams attributed to nicotine. I've had far stranger and messed up dreams on nights I haven't smoked....anything.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Sovereign said:


> You sure you didn't smoke anything else after that? :r


:tpd: :r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've heard it has less to do with the nicotine causing wierd dreams than it does with the fact that your memory is enhanced.

You simply remember more.

I typically study with a cigar to help me remember things better. It really helps.


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> I've heard it has less to do with the nicotine causing wierd dreams than it does with the fact that your memory is enhanced.
> 
> You simply remember more.
> 
> I typically study with a cigar to help me remember things better. It really helps.


Do you need to be smoking when tested to recall what you studied? I used to drink coffee like a fiend when studying, and always felt like I needed to have a coffee-IV when I got to the exam.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

troutbreath said:


> Do you need to be smoking when tested to recall what you studied? I used to drink coffee like a fiend when studying, and always felt like I needed to have a coffee-IV when I got to the exam.


Not at all.

Though with my exams I'd enjoy a good smoke during them..... good to have a smoke when you're being f#($ed.... :r


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have noticed that when I play Call of Duty 4 on the PS3 after smoking a stogie, I play better. I don't know if the cigar makes me more alert or what it is.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I keep having nightmares that I'm being chased by Ernest Borgnine in a train conductor's outfit.....


LOL I had that dream also,and for some reason people kept calling me The Emperor of the North..weird isn't it.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

MrMoJoe said:


> A few nights ago I smoked my first 601, the Red robusto. I enjoyed it immensely, so much in fact that I smoked it as far down on the nub as possible. It never got harsh or foul, but a wonderful peppery ever-so-slightly sweet flavor just intensified all the way to the end.
> 
> That was the good part.
> 
> ...


*Dag! I should have read the post before indulging in a cigar!!*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

rottenzombie said:


> LOL I had that dream also,and for some reason people kept calling me The Emperor of the North..weird isn't it.


Most notably, Borgnine's characters's name in that film...."The Shack".


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Most notably, Borgnine's characters's name in that film...."The Shack".


and he wielded a mean piece -o-metal on a rope ..:chk


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Most notably, Borgnine's characters's name in that film...."The Shack".


LOL were probably the only 2 people on the planet who rember that movie.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

rottenzombie said:


> LOL were probably the only 2 people on the planet who rember that movie.


One of my all-time faves, Borgnine was over the top.


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

MrMoJoe said:


> A few nights ago I smoked my first 601, the Red robusto. I enjoyed it immensely, so much in fact that I smoked it as far down on the nub as possible. It never got harsh or foul, but a wonderful peppery ever-so-slightly sweet flavor just intensified all the way to the end.
> 
> That was the good part.
> 
> ...


DEFINITELY. I have had very similiar experiences.

Nicotine kept me awake, dehydrated, needing sugar, headache, arms hurt (like what happened on psychedilics), stomach ache and when I finally got to sleep I had very tripped-out, vivid dreams. This happened usually after cigars I liked, might have smoked to fast and hard, and now usually don't revisit. 
Tobacco was used to induce certain halucinations and does help one focus.:bl


----------



## Pyrokin (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think it's the nicotine



> Sometimes a nightmare reflects some unusual stress or trauma in the waking world. Sometimes it is just a result of small, niggling worries that have been ignored for too long."


-Greg


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Advice: remove cello BEFORE smoking cigar :tu(this really should be in the newbie hints section). 


Seriously, I get nic buzzes, usually when I'm trying a new brand. It's like after I've had one, I'm now immune to that brand. But another brand that is just as strong will give me a buzz. Never nightmares, though.

Thanks for the hard candy hint, taltos. I'll give it a try. Semper Fi!


----------



## Mr C (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey guys, just some insight into dreams...

The nicotine won't cause you to have wierd dreams, but as someone has mentioned, simply allow you to remember dreams a little better since you are not trully asleep nor awake, but in a trance state.

We all dream around 10 dreams a night, the thing is we don't remeber most if not all of them. Each dream only lasts a few seconds (though some feel like they last hours...)

The first dream of the evening is the one you should consider, because it is that dream, and only that dream that has meaning. Your subconscious is trying to tell you something or sort out things that need to happen for your mind/body to function as it should.

The rest of the dreams are simply your mind processing things you have said/ thought/ seen/ heard...

So most likely the frightining dreams can be attributed to watching news with violence, or reading an article or hearing something (could be as small as someone falling or someone at the stadium or anything that might link it). Your mind will then create a little story around it (usually in a ludicrous way or with you in it), so as to file it and store it for reference if ever needed.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

My dreams are pretty messed up usually....it's the epitome of random thought. Crap like being chased by porcelain cats wielding AK47s, steaks that eat people, radioactive porkrinds, being hunted down by the CIA for stealing one of Chelsea Clinton's chicken McNuggets...turns out that one had a microchip in it (tasty microchip though), etc.

Mmmm Chicken McNuggets....I know what I'm going to grab for dinner on the way home....20pc.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hell, I do not remember the last time I had a dream that I remembered. That dream must have been a lot of fun. According to Sigmund Freud, you are holding back your sexual desires_._


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I've heard of people who don't even smoke using nicotine patches just to enhance their dreams.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> Advice: remove cello BEFORE smoking cigar :tu(this really should be in the newbie hints section).


Should this be a sticky?:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

emelbee said:


> I've heard of people who don't even smoke using nicotine patches just to enhance their dreams.


and then there are the people who drink to sleep
do blow to have fun
smoke pot to function

Just another addiction


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Mr C said:


> The first dream of the evening is the one you should consider, because it is that dream, and only that dream that has meaning. Your subconscious is trying to tell you something or sort out things that need to happen for your mind/body to function as it should.
> 
> The rest of the dreams are simply your mind processing things you have said/ thought/ seen/ heard...


I will leave the jury out on that, I would more likely put it towards random input into a mostly uncontrolled organic computer, spitting out electrical impulses in randomly unstructured way.
I think dream interpretation, other than most very rudimentary connections to reality is about as giant a pile of horse puckey as astrology, tarot cards, tea leaf reading, and the psychic emanations from any pet from the size of a gnat to a overfed Vietnamese Pot Bellied Pig.

Your mileage may vary, though.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

The Buzz YES. The dreams YES but not from cigars.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

normally when i get the buzz and fall asleep, i just get knocked out cold and have no dreams at all. deep, deep cigar sleep.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

FriendlyFire said:


> The Buzz YES. The dreams YES but not from cigars.


What does that mean?

Are the space aliens talking to you?

You really should wear your tinfoil hat.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I do get a buzz from time to time, I hate it. It gos with migrains. But I think the Sugar thing alot of guys are talking about helps alot. I now try to have something with sugar when I smoke. like a small bottle of Snapple or OJ.

Now I do dream from time to time, but not after a smoke.



replicant_argent said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> Are the space aliens talking to you?
> 
> You really should wear your tinfoil hat.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> ..... good to have a smoke when you're being f#($ed.... :r


_When_? You're doing it wrong. That comes after.

Regarding dreams, I'm not sure if nicotine has ever really affected mine. Vitamin B certainly makes them more vivid.

As long as I can remember, my dreams have always played out like mini-movies or stories, with clear plots, characters, etc. _Always_. I've never had any of those disjointed dreams with random images. Weird, eh?


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> and then there are the people who drink to sleep
> do blow to have fun
> smoke pot to function
> 
> Just another addiction


What,,,you mean I'm not the only one?


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Haven't had the crazy dreams, but I know if i have one too close to bedtime, I can't go to sleep for 2,3 hours.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I keep having nightmares that I'm being chased by Ernest Borgnine in a train conductor's outfit.....












Gaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!:r


----------



## flmcgough (Aug 8, 2008)

Big D said:


> Haven't had the crazy dreams, but I know if i have one too close to bedtime, I can't go to sleep for 2,3 hours.


That used to happen to me with cigarettes. If I had one close to bed, it would take me quite some time to be able to sleep. I never smoke stogies late enough for this to be a problem, but I expect the same would hold true.


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

Never had this from Cirgars but I know if I drink Coffee to late in the day I have very vivid and some times disturbing dreams


----------

